# doppelganger



## spohreis

Olá,

Eu estava lendo uma HQ e encontrei a seguinte palavra: doppelganger.

Do http://www.wordreference.com/definition/doppelganger

_doppelganger : a ghostly double of a living person that haunts its living counterpart  _

Eu não conheço nenhuma palavra, na língua portuguesa, equivalente a "doppelganger".

Alguém teria uma sugestão?

Muito obrigado desde já pela sua ajuda.


----------



## ignisvandevol

(grande ajuda da minha namorada)
Ela diz que tem muitos significados, um exemplo é uma banda de metal pintar a cara de preto e branco e vestir couro preto e os fãs fazerem a mesma coisa, esses fãs estão a ser doppelgangers dessa banda. No mundo dos jogos Mario e Warrio, Warrio é um exemplo de doppelganger de Mario. Também um exemplo da vertente que o doppelganger parece igual mas é o oposto, quase como o "irmão gémeo maléfico".
Outro exemplo são pessoas que vestem longas veste negras com oculos escuros e penteados curtos e cheios de gel para se parecerem com personagens do famoso filme The Matrix, esses são doppelgangers.

Vai depender do contexto penso eu de que, mas se continuares nas tuas leituras de banda desenhada (o que chamas de HQ), seria algum fã que se veste como o tal herói mas que não o é. Ou até no Spiderman, um tal de Venon que é tipo um spiderman negro e maléfico seria um doppleganger do próprio Spiderman.


----------



## Paul6550

É uma palavra alemã, não?


----------



## spohreis

Paul6550 said:


> É uma palavra alemã, não?



Não. De origem alemã. A sua equivalente na língua alemã é: doppelgänger. É quase a mesma coisa.

A definição abaixo foi tirado do http://encarta.msn.com/encnet/features/dictionary/DictionaryResults.aspx?refid=1861606002

doppelganger= somebody who closely resembles somebody else.

Para esta definição, eu arriscaria o seguinte: impostor.


----------



## ignisvandevol

sim pode ser, mas depende do contexto, se for um fã vestido de Spiderman ele não é um impostor


----------



## spohreis

ignisvandevol said:


> sim pode ser, mas depende do contexto, se for um fã vestido de Spiderman ele não é um impostor




Concordo. Tentei achar a tradução desta palavra em outras línguas, mas sempre obtive "no translations" como resutado.


----------



## Fabio Ciccone

Doppleganger costuma referir-se a alguma criatura que é capaz de assumir a forma de outrém. Isso é bem comum em histórias de fantasia.

Exemplo:
"He is not Paul, but a doppleganger"
"Ele não é Paul, mas sim uma [criatura capaz de assumir a forma de Paul]"

Não creio que haja uma boa tradução específica em nosso idioma. Talvez "duplicata", "impostor" ou "metamorfo" possam ser usadas, mas o sentido não é o mesmo. Tente procurar o "Livro dos Monstros", do RPG Dungeons & Dragons, acho que eles têm dopplegangers lá.


----------



## Vanda

Algumas que me vêm à cabeça: cover, dublê, cópia...


----------



## Que trem doido

"O nome *Doppelgänger* se originou da fusão das palavras alemãs *doppel* (significa _duplo_, _réplica_ ou _duplicata_) e *gänger* (_andante_, _ambulante_ ou _aquele que vaga_)."

http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Doppelgänger


Será que é uma daquelas palavras que não necessita de tradução, pois algo seria perdido na tradução?


----------



## ignisvandevol

sim mas hoje em dia abrange mais coisas, acho que o ideal seria uma criatura sobrenatural capaz de assumir a forma/imagem de uma pessoa. Vai depender do contexto.


----------



## spohreis

Que trem doido said:


> "O nome *Doppelgänger* se originou da fusão das palavras alemãs *doppel* (significa _duplo_, _réplica_ ou _duplicata_) e *gänger* (_andante_, _ambulante_ ou _aquele que vaga_)."
> 
> http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Doppelgänger
> 
> 
> Será que é uma daquelas palavras que não necessita de tradução, pois algo seria perdido na tradução?



Então, dependendo do contexto, talvez se possa dizer algo do tipo: "réplica ambulante".


----------



## ignisvandevol

deambulante é melhor e mais expressivo, ambulante parece que transporta e réplica consigo. réplica é bom se o tal doppelganger for igual, senão até pode ser sombra deambulante do tal fulano.

sim concordo.


----------



## Fabio Ciccone

ignisvandevol said:


> deambulante é melhor e mais expressivo, ambulante parece que transporta e réplica consigo. réplica é bom se o tal doppelganger for igual, senão até pode ser sombra deambulante do tal fulano.
> 
> sim concordo.



Apenas uma observação: o termo "deambulante" não é usado no Brasil. Na verdade, nunca havia visto esta palavra antes.


----------



## ignisvandevol

"O termo arquitectónico *deambulatório*, também designado por *charola*, é originário do latim _ambulatorium_ e significa local para andar, deambular. Em geral define-se como uma passagem que circunda uma área central e que pode ser encontrada em diversas aplicações, todas elas, no entanto, inerentes a edifícios religiosos."

da Wikipedia, só para teres noção do que se está a falar.


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Lembram-se do Bizarro Superman? Eu acho que ele é o _doppelganger_ do Super-Homem.

Um chutão: *alter ego escuro*.

Abraços.


----------



## Denis555

Ignisvandemol,
É verdade, o termo "deambulante" não é usado no quotidiano no Brasil. Talvez "perambulante" ficasse mais próximo do que poderíamos usar numa conversa entre amigos.
O problema aqui é que não temos em português uma palavra que exprima exatamente como você explicou na postagem #2. O máximo que podemos fazer é procurar termos que necessitem do menor número possível de explicações suplementares para essa palavra alemã.

As sugestões que eu escolheria seriam:
Réplica ambulante;
Cópia ambulante;
Cópia desejosa;
Sósia desejoso;


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Oi gente.
 
*Fato curioso:*
 
Ontem assisti ao filme espanhol “_El Orfanato_” do Guillermo del Toro. No filme, o meu querido Senhor Barriga fala do _doppelganger_, assim, sem traduzir...
 
Tchau!


----------



## Outsider

Penso que a figura do _Doppelgänger_ não se encontra na mitologia popular dos países lusófonos. Para nós, não há nada de sinistro em duas pessoas serem parecidas.


----------



## Alentugano

Deambular (Portugal) é usado com o mesmo sentido de perambular (Brasil).
Perambular vem do latim *perambuláre.*


----------



## spohreis

Outsider said:


> Penso que a figura do _Doppelgänger_ não se encontra na mitologia popular dos países lusófonos. Para nós, não há nada de sinistro em duas pessoas serem parecidas.



Como esta palavra continua a aparecer nas HQs eu pensei mai um pouco e acho que "a minha própria aparição" parece se encaixar na definição dada no primeiro post. O que acham?

_doppelganger : a ghostly double of a living person that haunts its living counterpart._

Obrigado.


----------



## Vanda

Gostei da definição da wiki:


> segundo as lendas germânicas de onde provém, é um monstro ou ser _fantástico que tem o dom de representar uma cópia idêntica de uma pessoa que ele escolhe ou que passa a acompanhar (como dando uma idéia de que cada pessoa tem o seu próprio). Ele imita em tudo a pessoa copiada, até mesmo suas características internas mais profundas. O nome *Doppelgänger* se originou da fusão das palavras alemãs *doppel* (significa duplo, réplica ou duplicata) e *gänger* (andante, ambulante ou aquele que vaga)._


Nós não temos o tal 'fantasma ambulante'?



> Em parte há quem credite o _doppelgänger_ como sendo o polar oposto de seu dono, ou seja, se a pessoa é boa, o _doppelgänger_ é mau, ou o oposto.


 
Ou ''meu lado b'', ou, menos prosaico, ''meu lado ruim''.


----------



## Sagitary

_dejavú_, se encaixaria neste contexto?


----------



## spohreis

Olá Vanda,

mas a definição exige que o fantasma seja da pessoa que está viva. Como onde eu nasci haviam muitos causos de aparição, pensei na "minha própria aparição".

Acho que não Sagitary.


----------



## Leandro

Dependendo do contexto você pode adaptar. Algumas sugestões são: sósia, dublê, imitador etc. As alternativas são "infinitas".

Naquele seriado "Alias: Codinome Perigo" tem um episódio que tem um carinha idêntico ao vilão principal da trama e que faz as mesmas coisas que ele e tals. O termo _doppelganger _nesse episódio foi traduzido na dublagem e na legenda como "*dublê*" e "*sósia*" dependendo da situação em que era falado. 

Mas não entendi... você quer uma tradução para a definição em inglês que você postou? (_doppelganger : a ghostly double of a living person that haunts its living counterpart.)?_


----------



## spohreis

Leandro said:


> Dependendo do contexto você pode adaptar. Algumas sugestões são: sósia, dublê, imitador etc. As alternativas são "infinitas".
> 
> Naquele seriado "Alias: Codinome Perigo" tem um episódio que tem um carinha idêntico ao vilão principal da trama e que faz as mesmas coisas que ele e tals. O termo _doppelganger _nesse episódio foi traduzido na dublagem e na legenda como "*dublê*" e "*sósia*" dependendo da situação em que era falado.
> 
> Mas não entendi... você quer uma tradução para a definição em inglês que você postou? (_doppelganger : a ghostly double of a living person that haunts its living counterpart.)?_


----------



## Guigo

Poderia ser _simulacro_?

Esta palavra, pouco usada, está lá, como São Máximo ou São Primitivo no hagiológio: doida pra fazer um milagre!


----------



## Vanda

Gostei, Guigo (pra ficar no g): simulacro!


----------



## CarlosMC

_Doppelganger (inglês) __* É*__*mulo*_?
_Doppelgänger (alemão) _ _*Assombração*_?


----------



## spohreis

Guigo said:


> Poderia ser _simulacro_?
> 
> Esta palavra, pouco usada, está lá, como São Máximo ou São Primitivo no hagiológio: doida pra fazer um milagre!



Definitivamente é a melhor. Como eu queria ter bolado esta resposta.


----------

